# What do you think..



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

*My Bro's Band*

This is my Brothers bands new Video

Its sort of a short film kinda thing

My bro is the lead singer. They won an EMA comp to go and record in the RoundHouse Studio's

What do you think Win or Fail


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Really like the song and the video's fantastic. I've sent it on to a couple of friends who I think will like it too :thumb:.


----------

